# 935 fuel



## johndeere935 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi to all - Well we see if this works - Have a John Deere 935 - Question how much fuel pressure should we have at fuel line where it meet engine - Thanks this is my first post - Thanks for the help


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome johndeer935, I am sure that someone will be able to give you the information you need, or at least steer you to where you can get it.
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't know specifically, but it shouldn't be too much. Are you having "lack of fuel" problems?


----------



## johndeere935 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes - When you remove line off of either fuel pump directly or off the end where it runs thru the filter - the fuel for purpose of explaning just dribbles off end of fuel line - When you remove the steel lines off injector pump the fuel just seeps out of the three injector fuel outlets even when cranking over - Iam a old gas person first I have really worked this far with the diesel and havent been around electric fuel pumps for a long time - that is why I was trying to find fuel pump pressure or GPH out of pump - that it may awnser that - tried allot of local folks and know one knows awnser - they all just want to start replacing parts to figure issue out - 

Any info or thoughts would be great - appreciate the response back


----------

